# Any opinions on the SnowDog icefishing thingamabob....



## Capnhook

Do any of you have a SnowDog? Has any of you had any experience with a SnowDog? What is your opinion of them? Wifey mentioned it for a birthday present, and I suspect I'll be getting one. Guess she feels sorry for my old legs. I got a knee replacement in Late Nov, and I'm getting another one in Late Feb., and she knows I love to icefish. Thanks for any input. Capnhook


----------



## plugger

Capnhook said:


> Do any of you have a SnowDog? Has any of you had any experience with a SnowDog? What is your opinion of them? Wifey mentioned it for a birthday present, and I suspect I'll be getting one. Guess she feels sorry for my old legs. I got a knee replacement in Late Nov, and I'm getting another one in Late Feb., and she knows I love to icefish. Thanks for any input. Capnhook


 I am not familiar with snow dogs but when we use to snowmobile a lot we had quite a problem with snow snakes. Fortunately we always carried a couple bottles of anti-venom! Seriously I have watched the videos and I think I will stick with riding a quad.


----------



## sureshot006

know someone with one. Seems great in that it is compact, can run on dry land. Other than that I think quads or sleds are better, if you want to spend the money on one. I think price is the biggest attraction.

Probably have to stud the track of the snowdog, too. Doesn't work worth dog doo on glare ice.


----------



## Jimbo 09

I'd Stick with a nice two up sled or a quad. Can buy some nice machines and a trailer for the price of the sno dog. Plus there's no way I'm riding in a sled on rough ice out on the bay or bigger lakes. Defiantly want something with a suspension.


----------



## Scout 2

My neighbor has one and he uses it in the summer and winter both. He took a lawn cart and uses the weels on it in the summer and made skis for it for the ice. He was loading in his van but this year he bought a small covered trailer and leaves everything in the trailer. I saw him today going down the road standing in a jet sled and it does not look like it goes very fast. I agree on the price it seems like a lot for what it is


----------



## fishbuster

I saw 1 pulling 3 jet sleds the other day. Looked like a black train going across lake. Was moving right along.


----------



## sureshot006

Scout 2 said:


> My neighbor has one and he uses it in the summer and winter both. He took a lawn cart and uses the weels on it in the summer and made skis for it for the ice. He was loading in his van but this year he bought a small covered trailer and leaves everything in the trailer. I saw him today going down the road standing in a jet sled and it does not look like it goes very fast. I agree on the price it seems like a lot for what it is


I think top speed is 20 mph.


----------



## plugger

I have to wonder how much effort is involved in steering? I know that riding in a sled, without any suspension, is rough.


----------



## y2ba

On smooth ice, I’m sure they’d work pretty slick. The price is a bit steep in my opinion. If you were to ride in that sled for a weekend on any of the bigger waters, your back would hurt so bad you’d forget about your knee!


----------



## Scout 2

plugger said:


> I have to wonder how much effort is involved in steering? I know that riding in a sled, without any suspension, is rough.


I wondered about that myself it looks like it would want to slide sideways and would be worse yet on ice. The standing up thing would kill me> He told me when I was talking to him that they have or we developing a sled for it that you sit on and he was going to get one. If it was me I would already have one made and be using it


----------



## junkman

Scout 2 said:


> I wondered about that myself it looks like it would want to slide sideways and would be worse yet on ice. The standing up thing would kill me> He told me when I was talking to him that they have or we developing a sled for it that you sit on and he was going to get one. If it was me I would already have one made and be using it


It wouldn't take much to put together a riding sulky .A couple of old snowmobile skis and springs and a seat you would be in business .


----------



## ibthetrout

Yeah, Junkman be pimpin' that snowdoggie!


----------



## sureshot006

You do not have to stand. There's a seat in the sled.


----------



## in the blood

looking at one myself. Don't need a trailer helmet orv stickers stores in sled very small footprint 280lbs. 3500for setup isn't bad. but a used 2 up sled would be better ride cheaper been pondering for a week


----------



## leadbelly

I just wonder how good it is in 8 inches of slush with 4 inches of snow on top of that


----------



## Scout 2

sureshot006 said:


> You do not have to stand. There's a seat in the sled.


The sled does not come with it unless this has changed this year. I have yet to see someone use one in deep snow or slush


----------



## sureshot006

Scout 2 said:


> The sled does not come with it unless this has changed this year. I have yet to see someone use one in deep snow or slush


Yeah I don't know if it comes with it or not but I know my buddy's dad has a seat. Maybe he added it, I don't know for sure. He does not stand to ride out.

Don't know how it would handle deep snow/slush, either.


----------



## sfw1960

leadbelly said:


> I just wonder how good it is in 8 inches of slush with 4 inches of snow on top of that


For some reason I am seeing William H Bonney at the driver's side window with a cherry squishy in his hand lookin' in YOUR window....

:lol: :mischeif: :evilsmile :woohoo1: :bouncy: :corkysm55

"SAY AHHHH!"


----------



## Steve

Do they have a studded track?


----------



## sureshot006

Steve said:


> Do they have a studded track?


No. Almost worthless on bare, wind polished ice


----------



## gamalot

4h20 said:


> How does it do crossing pressure cracks and ice heaves?


We don't get those here but I suspect similar to the conditions I see when they drop the lake level about 10-15 feet and leave an up hill climb to get off the ice to the launch ramp and parking area. NO BS, on clear ice it goes fine as long as it is flat. Going up hill on clear ice and I would want studs in the track. As long as I do have snow on top to give me some traction then no studs are needed. Slush that I brake through and fall into is the only condition I have not yet encountered and it sure could be a disaster to power through but I think we all have that problem.
I have lived my entire 65 years here in the NY Catskills and think I have stuck every vehicle I ever owned at one point or another where I needed a tow. Mud, snow, sand and slush present special problems and not many of us can afford to own fully tracked snow grooming vehicles to go fishing.

Gam


----------



## 7mmsendero

I’m planning to get one. Speed isn’t a big deal, it will fit inside my shanty in the back of my truck topper. Nice not needing a trailer. 

I walked 1.6 miles yesterday pulling my shanty like a sled dog, I’m sore.


----------



## gamalot

7mmsendero said:


> I’m planning to get one. Speed isn’t a big deal, it will fit inside my shanty in the back of my truck topper. Nice not needing a trailer.
> 
> I walked 1.6 miles yesterday pulling my shanty like a sled dog, I’m sore.


That is exactly why I got mine. Almost 66 and the legs, knees, back and heart just said my get up and go got up and went.
Had it out today, first time on snow covered ice and the thing rocks. On the way back to the launch the snow had turned to slush with 49 degrees here today. Only about an inch or two but flawless performance. After getting all my gear and shanty set up and tip ups in the holes I had to go play with just the dog and stand up sled. It easily goes a good 20+ MPH on full throttle and actually too fast for pulling gear. Any slush that gets in the track gets tossed right out quick.
A few things that will need attention. First is a spray skirt in the front of the stand up sled if you plan on blasting on it. You do get sprayed when moving right along.
Second is the battery sucks. Got to the lake and dead as a door nail but it fires up easy with the pull cord. I have it on a battery tender now and will keep it there. Don't know if I might have left the LED light on or not but once I ran it for a while the battery came back to life. Mine is the big one and weighs in at just over 300 pounds. I drive it up into the trailer and it is a bear to drag it backwards out. The compact ones might be a lot easier in this regard but the big ones absolutely need to have reverse drive because the track belt is still connected and does not like going backwards at all. I can't lift 300 pounds and it is more like dragging 400 to pull it out of the trailer. The reverse option will be available this spring and they say for all of them. These are just a Briggs vertical drive lawn mower engine so I highly recommend you never use the crappy ethanol gas in them.
I can move around my lakes to anywhere I like to fish now and I am sure it will do just fine with over a foot of snow.

Gam


----------



## gamalot

Some years back we did have a very strange winter here. We had a foot of good black ice followed by about a foot of wet snow and some warm temperatures. The snow on top did crust over but it left about 6 inches of slush under the crust and on top of the ice. I was walking then and as long as I stayed on the top crust I was fine but if I broke through in spots it was real bad. A few guys on snowmobiles flew by doing fine until they broke through the crust when they slowed down. I watched them for a couple hours towing each other once one got stuck. They ended up getting a third snowmobile with a fully studded track, think it was a Ski doo Tundra model and he was able to pull the other two off the ice. Another guy on a 4X4 ATV with chains all around had no problems at all but even he said it was very hard on the machine. I guess in conditions like this you keep the machines off the ice all together and I doubt the Snowdog with or without studs would do any better or worse.
I do plan to stud my track but I can't do that until I get the reverse gear installed. It is hard enough dragging it backwards off the wood floor in my trailer because the track just does not roll backwards and has to slide. Seems like the track stays locked. With studs I am pretty sure I would have to winch the machine out of the trailer. Seems to me and I sure don't know the facts here but the snowdog does not seem to have a free wheel capability for pulling it backwards. I don't know how snowmobiles act or if their tracks will roll backwards if they don't have reverse. This is all a learning curve for me and you snowmobile guys might know better. If you get it stuck going forward can you pull it backwards?

Gam


----------



## y2ba

Sounds like it’s working great for you gamalot, glad it keeps you out fishing sir! A lot of us have different needs as far as transportation on ice, use what suits you best.


----------



## Scout 2

gamalot said:


> Some years back we did have a very strange winter here. We had a foot of good black ice followed by about a foot of wet snow and some warm temperatures. The snow on top did crust over but it left about 6 inches of slush under the crust and on top of the ice. I was walking then and as long as I stayed on the top crust I was fine but if I broke through in spots it was real bad. A few guys on snowmobiles flew by doing fine until they broke through the crust when they slowed down. I watched them for a couple hours towing each other once one got stuck. They ended up getting a third snowmobile with a fully studded track, think it was a Ski doo Tundra model and he was able to pull the other two off the ice. Another guy on a 4X4 ATV with chains all around had no problems at all but even he said it was very hard on the machine. I guess in conditions like this you keep the machines off the ice all together and I doubt the Snowdog with or without studs would do any better or worse.
> I do plan to stud my track but I can't do that until I get the reverse gear installed. It is hard enough dragging it backwards off the wood floor in my trailer because the track just does not roll backwards and has to slide. Seems like the track stays locked. With studs I am pretty sure I would have to winch the machine out of the trailer. Seems to me and I sure don't know the facts here but the snowdog does not seem to have a free wheel capability for pulling it backwards. I don't know how snowmobiles act or if their tracks will roll backwards if they don't have reverse. This is all a learning curve for me and you snowmobile guys might know better. If you get it stuck going forward can you pull it backwards?
> 
> Gam


If you can pick it up a short ways off the floor may be bet some of the snowmobile dollies until you get rev. These have all the wheel that swivel and usually come 3 to a set


----------



## gamalot

y2ba said:


> Sounds like it’s working great for you gamalot, glad it keeps you out fishing sir! A lot of us have different needs as far as transportation on ice, use what suits you best.


Thanks y2ba. This sure is not any sort of argument between the machines we use to get our gear on the ice. I am just discussing some comparisons but from only what I am familiar with. I know for sure that a 4X4 ATV with chains all around is probably the best option in all the various conditions we may encounter. I have had both Polaris Sportsmans and an RZR set up for ice. I never owned a snowmobile because we just don't get a steady snow pack here to make them useful except for a month or two on the ice. Strictly speaking as a tow mobile I am pretty thrilled with the snow dog. I can only speak from the NY point of view. ATVs and snowmobiles require License, registration and Insurance year round here and that is about a $400 annual expense. I don't have the room any more to store a big machine and I did not want to spend big bucks on a new machine ATV or Snow or buy a used machine and spend time and money wrenching. I have the Snowdog for under $3500 and it gets the job done nicer than I expected in almost all conditions. YUP, there will be some upgrades and tweaks on it along the way. I am already working with Snowdog reps to get the reverse and they have been fabulous since my first email with them. Impressive actually. This is a machine for guys who don't require a play toy but who do require a tow mule. It is not the end all do all gadget but it can be used year round on land or in the snow or on the ice. I all but gave up hunting because I just can't drag a deer out of the vast woods right behind my back yard unless I have pals to come and help. This dog will hunt! I can store it in my shed in a 2 foot by 5 foot corner and out of my way. I am very sure it will pull me on the stand up sled with three flip over shanties behind with no issues at all regarding power. It was a locomotive and did very well on glare ice too unlike what other have said. I had three buddies with me who will testify to that and lots of weight behind it. I was at first very worried but that evaporated once the machine began chugging along without much slipping at all. Ice screw studs are in the future as is the reverse option. Last Sunday we had 3-4 inches of snow on top and it was a real hoot to go blasting after I got set up fishing. Faster than I want to go these days and everyone who saw it was quite impressed. I think I have the only one down in these parts so it is new to all but that won't be for long.

Gam


----------



## gamalot

Scout 2 said:


> If you can pick it up a short ways off the floor may be bet some of the snowmobile dollies until you get rev. These have all the wheel that swivel and usually come 3 to a set


Thanks Scout2, never gave that a thought. I think I did solve half of that problem today. My trailer is a Triton snowmobile clam shell tilt bed which should have made this easy. Those who have these trailers will understand. For others here is the deal. If the cover is in the down position I can tilt the bed and it stays tilted like a ramp at an angle. If the cover is in the up position I can tilt the trailer bed but it will not stay in the tilted position unless I have someone up front hold it up. Seems weird I can't use the tilt ramp when the cover is open unless I prop something under the front. Why have a tilt bed if you can't drive up and into it. Spoke with Triton this morning and they have an optional gas piston kit that will allow the trailer to be open and tilted so with the snowdog on a downward angle in the tilted trailer I think the dragging will be way easier than pulling it backwards while flat or horizontal.

Gam


----------



## Scout 2

I had the same thing on the one I had. I mad a stick to prop it up but I think with the gas strut they have you can load 2 machines side by side while in the tilt position. Just be safe what ever you do. I saw a guy load a quad in the back of a truck one night half way up it slipped off the ramp with him half under it. Luck was on his side he did not hurt


----------



## gamalot

Is there any info up in the forum regarding how the officials are reacting to the Snowdog on the ice? I have not yet been approached here in NY by any DEC or ENCON officers and just wondering if other states have made ruling on their usage.


----------



## scooter_trasher

They didn't last in the market years ago for a reason, and at least they had twin tracks with skid steer


----------



## scooter_trasher

why not buy one of these and make money off it 9 months a yearhttps://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/134495160534204


----------



## Scout 2

scooter_trasher said:


> They didn't last in the market years ago for a reason, and at least they had twin tracks with skid steer


I was thinking about one of those when this post was started. Massey made one also. I know where there is one of the bolens sitting outside minus the motor. I looked at it but it has sat for so long nothing is any good on it anymore. Fox Trac made one also but I think just for the first year in the mid 60's


----------



## gamalot

scooter_trasher said:


> They didn't last in the market years ago for a reason, and at least they had twin tracks with skid steer


I guess that settles it then! A few companies tried marketing this type of machine back in the 60s so now 50 years later it makes no sense for a new company to do it with modern technology. Back then we had a Rupp snowmobile and based on that logic I guess it made no sense for companies to build off those early designs, Right?

Gam


----------



## Scout 2

gamalot said:


> I guess that settles it then! A few companies tried marketing this type of machine back in the 60s so now 50 years later it makes no sense for a new company to do it with modern technology. Back then we had a Rupp snowmobile and based on that logic I guess it made no sense for companies to build off those early designs, Right?
> 
> Gam


They had some flaws and with today tech IO think they could have been much improved. I like the design of the one you have much better and it is more compact. weighs much less


----------



## scooter_trasher

gamalot said:


> I guess that settles it then! A few companies tried marketing this type of machine back in the 60s so now 50 years later it makes no sense for a new company to do it with modern technology. Back then we had a Rupp snowmobile and based on that logic I guess it made no sense for companies to build off those early designs, Right?
> 
> Gam


The Op asked for opinions, you have yours and that's fine , they were marketing an elec one a few years back I don't see them out there and I really don't see such a specialty niche item catching on anymore than 3000 dollar tracks for a 4 wheeler, or any more than I could ever see myself taking a perfectly good $500 low mileage snowmobile and cutting the front half off and mounting the engine onto the tunnel so I could put handlebars on it and walk behind. I used to have a walking tractor ,I liked it, but I would never get rid of my garden tractor to make room for one! Willcrafts are way cool but you're not likely to see a lot of them to much of a niche single purpose item.


----------



## scooter_trasher

SDI sells them, although I'm not seeing any modern tecno, more blast with 4 stroke lawnmower engine, cv clutch,boogie wheel track,like the early 60s, muscle steering, instead of skid steer and in today's world where people can't even change a flat tire, I can see the appeal of having something that's brand new that they're not going to have to tinker with


----------



## gamalot

My main draw to it was that I don't have to waste $400 every year on plates, registration and insurance to run it on the ice or behind my house in the woods. That might not last given I do live in NY and sooner or later the state will figure a way to get their "Fair Share" in the form of fees and taxes. That plus the fact I don't have the cash or room any more to store a big snowmobile or ATV while I do have room for the Snowdog. It fits on and in my enclosed snowmobile trailer with both of my sled shanties so it is a win for me. Believe me, I can wrench on any machine just fine but in the $3,000 price range most of the machines I was seeing were well used and abused and over 10 years old. Most of them lacked the correct paperwork necessary at the DMV to even get them legal on the ice. Here in NY if there is no clear title or transferable registration then you can pound salt. It works just fine for ice fishing and on the old wood roads throughout my property. I had some fun blasting through 3 foot high snow banks and it had no problem at all however my body at 66 is not up to that type of fun these days. It did real good dragging a very full load of firewood in my large jet sled.

Gam


----------



## kevin1

Well Michigan has decided that these will now be considered an ORV and must be registered and all laws followed while operating
Not happy with that decision, but the little man has very few options


----------



## gamalot

kevin1 said:


> Well Michigan has decided that these will now be considered an ORV and must be registered and all laws followed while operating
> Not happy with that decision, but the little man has very few options


I do expect that NY will follow on that matter once a few of them get out and seen. If it moves, Tax it! Does Michigan require liability insurance also?

Gam


----------



## kevin1

I’m not sure, haven’t looked into it that much
I would assume my homeowners ins may cover it, I’ll check next time I meet with my agent
I’m kinda upset that they didn’t recognize it as a snowmobile, the registration is a lot cheaper that route


----------



## Scout 2

If I had the get up and go that I did 5 years ago I would build one. I have this neat little gear box off an 6 wheel drive vec here that has forward and reverse. I have a machine with the bogie wheels and wide track plus all the steel and aluminum I need in my shop. Biggest advantage is I have a small mill in my shop to do whatever. Maybe this summer


----------



## gamalot

Scout 2 said:


> If I had the get up and go that I did 5 years ago I would build one. I have this neat little gear box off an 6 wheel drive vec here that has forward and reverse. I have a machine with the bogie wheels and wide track plus all the steel and aluminum I need in my shop. Biggest advantage is I have a small mill in my shop to do whatever. Maybe this summer


I thought about doing that with an old Toro snowblower that had tracks. The auger part up front was all rusted out but the engine and tranny ran fine. Too bad I don't have the metal tools. No welder and my pals who do have that stuff just don't have time. I honestly never thought it would be of much use for pulling because it did not have the weight.

Gam


----------



## 4h20

gamalot said:


> I guess that settles it then! A few companies tried marketing this type of machine back in the 60s so now 50 years later it makes no sense for a new company to do it with modern technology. Back then we had a Rupp snowmobile and based on that logic I guess it made no sense for companies to build off those early designs, Right?
> 
> Gam


I would take an old rupp snowmobile over any of these sno dog things. If it's too slow to jump a crack then you might not make it back. I can't even imagine making a 12 mile round trip going that slow.


----------



## scooter_trasher

108 dollars on facebook marketplace, 500 fanner ,needs a track, what a creamepuff, or something a bit more modern 1800 miles 500 dollars







https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1883239268385251


----------



## 4h20

Yup, either one of those are better than a snow dog. Better deal too.


----------



## scooter_trasher

4h20 said:


> Yup, either one of those are better than a snow dog. Better deal too.


everyone doesn't think the same that's what makes the world go around, if no one buys the new stuff it doesn't hit the used market, I would be more likely to buy a Bolens hus ski, that would appreciate in value and if I remember correctly they had implements available like walking tractors, or was that just they're dozers
now thats cooking with gas, I could see me putting Raider tracks on my 69 JD112


----------



## Schlomo

kevin1 said:


> I’m not sure, haven’t looked into it that much
> I would assume my homeowners ins may cover it, I’ll check next time I meet with my agent
> I’m kinda upset that they didn’t recognize it as a snowmobile, the registration is a lot cheaper that route


I called the DNR about this a few minute ago. Person on the phone told me it needs to be registered as an ORV in Michigan, and then i need to buy an ORV sticker. Problem is, when i check the SOS for ORV Registration, they state they do not register ORV's, but will Title them.

So my question is, what do i need to make my home-made TrackSled legal? My assumption is a title from the SOS and an ORV sticker. Should be about $11 for the ORV Title, and $26 for the ORV sticker. Not too bad, if im actually correct.

The woman also said they can go on ORV trails with the Trail sticker, but are prohibited on designated Snowmobile trails.


----------



## Scout 2

Unless something has changed your ORV sticker is your trail sticker if you buy the higher priced one. You need to find out if they call it a snowmobile or ORV as there is a difference between the registrations. ORV has a choice between 2 stickers and a snowmobile has registration numbers plus a trail permit


----------



## Schlomo

Scout 2 said:


> Unless something has changed your ORV sticker is your trail sticker if you buy the higher priced one. You need to find out if they call it a snowmobile or ORV as there is a difference between the registrations. ORV has a choice between 2 stickers and a snowmobile has registration numbers plus a trail permit


The DNR person i talked to said it was 100% an ORV, and even stressed they're not allowed on Snowmobile designated trails.

Seems i dont need a title. Looks like just the ORV sticker should be good.

This thread definitely helped me answer a few questions.


----------



## Scout 2

Schlomo said:


> The DNR person i talked to said it was 100% an ORV, and even stressed they're not allowed on Snowmobile designated trails.
> 
> Seems i dont need a title. Looks like just the ORV sticker should be good.
> 
> This thread definitely helped me answer a few questions.


There are 2 ORV stickers. You buy one and you can ride the roads not the trails. The more expensive one you can ride both. But you only need one or the other


----------



## Fishontippydam

We get lots of slush here. So much that even a snowmobile gets stuck if going too slow or stop. I wonder how the DNR will track you down, to give you your ticket for abandonment??? Serial #??


----------



## gamalot

A few years back we had a foot of good ice followed by a foot of snow and then rain. The top 2 inches of snow crusted over so you could walk but every few steps you broke through to fall into 6 inches of slush between the top crust and the ice. Every machine that ventured out got stuck in that crap. Wouldn't it just be more intelligent to stay off the ice with all machines when those conditions occur? Getting any machine unstuck is a royal PITA for sure.
Here in NY we don't have ORV stickers. A machine is either a vehicle and registered and insured or it is not. Snowmobiles can go on designated trails and the ice and ATVs can go on public lakes but only where they are allowed but never on snowmobile trails. What happens in Michigan or Wisconsin has no bearing on NY. I just don't know how this will all work out with the snow dog. Some side by side ATVs or UTVs such as the RZR under 50 inches wide can be registered while other larger UTVs can't be registered. I see them all out on the ice here so as far as I know so far we are in a very gray area at this time. I am sure the laws and rules will eventually catch up and make some rules since the Snowdogs are new this year. I have seen guys with lawn tractors and snowblowers cutting paths out to their fishing spots and making hockey rinks for the kids and also making large oval tracks for motorcycle ice racing. BTW, dirt bikes used for ice racing can't be registered here in NY either but they sure do go on the ice. The jury is out at this moment and there is no telling what the final decision will be here in NY. I think I am the only one down in this part of NY with a snowdog so far and there are a few further north that I have heard of. I did stud my track with Kold Cutter ice screws and can say for sure they make a major difference getting back off the ice where the lake level was dropped leaving a sharp uphill climb back to the launch and parking.

Gam


----------



## KENJZ

How about the quality of snowdog? I don't worry about the engine because it is famous. I worry about the track and wonder how long it will last. I saw this youtube video 



 at 0:53, the track has already having cracks. No good?


----------



## gamalot

I suspect the track is just like any other snowmobile tracks and it all depends on how hard you are running it and what terrain you run it on. On my local launch ramp there is a cement pad going to the ice/water but at the top to the parking area is stones and the dog does slip in them if I try pulling a heavy load because they are lose. I don't push it pulling the shanties because it just wants to dig a hole and throw the rocks. It looks like this guy in the video does in fact try to dig his way in stones and gravel. I just checked my track with the Kold Cutter screws and it looks fine after maybe 10 miles on the ice but never trying to pull more than just me and the machine through the gravel and it never digs in or spins unless I try pulling a load. How long the track will last is an unknown thing right now since this is the first year they have been here.

Gam


----------



## Scout 2

KENJZ said:


> How about the quality of snowdog? I don't worry about the engine because it is famous. I worry about the track and wonder how long it will last. I saw this youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> at 0:53, the track has already having cracks. No good?


How it is stored has a lot to do with the track cracking. That is one reason why you never store a snowmobile with the track sitting on the ground. It cannot dry out under it. The same could be said about running it on sharp stones also. I have a snowmobile that was made in 1972 and it does not have any cracks in the track


----------

